# Any American Expats out there?



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello, 

My name is Dina and I am moving to Spain in March. Thought I would see if there any Americans over in the Madrid area? I am not really looking for advice on anything, just wanted to see if there are any Americans in that area to perhaps make a few connections with. 

Thanks and have a great day!
Dina


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your best and quickest option for finding Americans in Madrid would be to contact the American Women's Club or INC Madrid Home Both are FAWCO groups (FAWCO = Federation of American Womens Clubs Overseas) and are good ways to connect with other Americans in the area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Americans Madrid*



Bevdeforges said:


> Your best and quickest option for finding Americans in Madrid would be to contact the American Women's Club or INC Madrid Home Both are FAWCO groups (FAWCO = Federation of American Womens Clubs Overseas) and are good ways to connect with other Americans in the area.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Here's another one which is specific to Madrid
http://www.americanclubofmadrid.com/
and another site
The Madrid Expat American Meetup Group (Madrid) - Meetup.com
And a link to a freebie newspaper with loads of articles about Madrid, job ads and also sometimes ads from English speaking immigrant groups
InMadrid, Madrid's No.1 English Publication
Have fun!
PS search the forum for Madrid, Americans etc and you'll find other info


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's another one which is specific to Madrid
> http://www.americanclubofmadrid.com/
> and another site
> The Madrid Expat American Meetup Group (Madrid) - Meetup.com
> ...


Thank you ladies! I will check all of those out


----------

